# Cubers from Great Britain?



## ZebraCuber14 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hello, if you live in the UK you can talk here. What comps are on? Where? Stuff like that.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 26, 2019)

Lol, I'm from Britain but I have absolutely no idea where comps are held at all (I think I'm under the age limit!). Sorry I couldn't help. This reply might get you some more viewers though


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jul 26, 2019)

I don't live in Britain but here's a list of comps there coming up.

https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...rs&from_date=&to_date=&delegate=&display=list


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jul 26, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Lol, I'm from Britain but I have absolutely no idea where comps are held at all (I think I'm under the age limit!). Sorry I couldn't help. This reply might get you some more viewers though


Hey! Just wanted to let you know that there is no age limit! I know a 7 year old who competes regularly, and it’s way more important for everyone to have fun than to be worrying about stuff like that. As long as you can solve a cube in under 10 minutes, you should come to a competition.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 26, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Hey! Just wanted to let you know that there is no age limit! I know a 7 year old who competes regularly, and it’s way more important for everyone to have fun than to be worrying about stuff like that. As long as you can solve a cube in under 10 minutes, you should come to a competition.


I'm not too serious about cubing,and there are no competitions near me, so I probably won't be coming for now but thx


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 26, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> I'm not too serious about cubing,and there are no competitions near me, so I probably won't be coming for now but thx


Guildford comp only an hour away, lol. And also ‘I’m not too serious about cubing’ rly? It’s kinda funny to look back at my old posts and see how new to speedsolving.com I was.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 26, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Lol, I'm from Britain but I have absolutely no idea where comps are held at all (I think I'm under the age limit!). Sorry I couldn't help. This reply might get you some more viewers though


Look at Tingman's daughter Olor. She's only like 6 or 7


----------



## PapaSmurf (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm from Britain. If you can go to a comp, go.


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Oct 27, 2019)

I’m from England, most comps are down south but there are a few in the midlands or you could even go to Ireland if that’s closer. Here is a list of all the current upcoming comps: https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...rs&from_date=&to_date=&delegate=&display=list


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 27, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> I'm from the U.K. but I don't live there anymore.
> 
> It might be a good idea to change the title of this thread to "Cubers from the U.K.?" as it would be nice to include people from Northern Ireland.


I’m not the guy who started the thread.
Plus, I’m a kid, and my parents control my cubing activity. They say I’m not going to a comp unless it’s within 1 hour’s drive. So that’s pretty much just Guildford. Maybe I could organise a comp sometime...


----------



## I’m so R U R’ U’ (Nov 2, 2019)

I’m from the Nottinghamshire area and can say that most of the competitions are down south near London last time I checked there were about five upcoming competitions


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 2, 2019)

Guildford, Watford, London, Somerset, Clacton-on-sea, etc.


----------



## I’m so R U R’ U’ (Nov 2, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Guildford, Stevenage, London, etc.


Yeah pretty much


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 2, 2019)

I’m so R U R’ U’ said:


> Yeah pretty much


Lucky I live down south.


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Nov 2, 2019)

They do hold a couple comps in the midlands, they usually have Peterborough, this year they had Lincoln and Doncaster open is coming up


----------



## I’m so R U R’ U’ (Nov 2, 2019)

TomTheCuber101 said:


> They do hold a couple comps in the midlands, they usually have Peterborough, this year they had Lincoln and Doncaster open is coming up


Oh really, thanks for letting me know I’ll see if I can attend one at some point.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Nov 3, 2019)

I’m so R U R’ U’ said:


> I’m from the Nottinghamshire area and can say that most of the competitions are down south near London last time I checked there were about five upcoming competitions


Cubers from the nottinghamshire area are the best.


----------

